# Komplettausrüstung !!! Hobbyaufgabe!! Morewood-Platzangst-Fox-Dainese!!!!! TIPTOP



## MucMel (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier findest ihr nochmal alles aif einam Blick 
Für alle die es noch nicht wissen  Aufgrund einer Hobbyaufgabe möchte ich alles Verkaufen.. alles weitere unter den Links 
Also viiiieeel erfolg und Spass beim Stöbern!!!

*Savety Jacket Dainese Gr S Beweglicher und abnehmbarer Rückenpanzer 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...barem-sehr-beweglichen-rueckenpanzer/32407570

*Dämpferpunpe zB für Fox Dämpfer http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/daempferpumpe-fuer-foxdaempfer/32409922

*Dirtbike Komplett Bike mit Ketzer Rahmen http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/custom-made-dirtbike-komplett-selbstlakiert/32386651

* Freerider MTB Morewood Mbuzi http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mbuzi-!!top!!!-mtb-freeride-downhill/32355459

*Full Face Helm http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...m-orneal-fury,-mtb-downhill-freeride/32408318

*Fox Handschuh http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fox-blitz-handschuh-gut-erhalten/32410777

*Platzangst Hose http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/platzangst-hose-fast-ungetragen!!!/32409133


*oneal Schuhe Gr 40 fast ungetragen http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ride-schuh-gr-40-fast-ungetragen!!!!/32414540

*Dainese Knie und Schienbein Protektoren http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...in-protectoren-mtb-freeride-downhill/32412172


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juli 2011)

irgendwie muss man sich erst anmelden um die teile zu sehen . . . nicht verkaufs  fördernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeooeN (17. Juli 2011)

Wollt gerade sagen, seid wann muß man sich bei ebay ein locken damit man was sieht.


----------



## MucMel (17. Juli 2011)

waere mir auch neu ?! könnt ihr denen das nun sehn ??? waere mir ja schon wichtig ^^ LG Melanie


----------



## MucMel (17. Juli 2011)

ahh ich hab den fehler gefunden ... werde es reparieren


----------



## NeooeN (17. Juli 2011)

Jetzt geht es, hast wohl den eingeloggten Link genommen wie


----------



## MucMel (17. Juli 2011)

ja leider, ich depp ... nun aber viel spass beim durchstöbern


----------



## NeooeN (17. Juli 2011)

Nicht schlimm ! Viel Glück beim Verkauf !

PS.: Wieso gibst du das Hobby auf ?


----------



## MucMel (17. Juli 2011)

hmm ich arbeite viel, und habe neben bei noch nen Hund, nen Fraund, Freunde, spiele Volleyball, es ist einfach zu viel, zu dem habe ich keinen der es mehr mit mir macht. Meine Freunde haben andere Hobbys oder spielen Vollyball ich kann sie immer mit den anderen hobbys vereinen .. somit kann ich alles gut einteilen nur zum Biken komm ich seit 2 Jahren nimma... naja und zu dem, das ich so selten dazu komm, ist es im vergleich sehr teuer.... 
Danke der Wünsche

LG Melanie


----------



## MucMel (17. Juli 2011)

huhu Anbei mal ein Paar preise .... 

**Savety Jacket Dainese Gr S Beweglicher und abnehmbarer RÃ¼ckenpanzer 200â¬ VB

*DÃ¤mpferpunpe zB fÃ¼r Fox DÃ¤mpfer 30â¬ VB

*Dirtbike Komplett Bike mit Ketzer Rahmen selbst WeiÃ lakiert 150â¬ VB

* Freerider MTB Morewood Mbuzi 2008 fast wie neu !!! 1600 â¬

*Full Face Helm Oneal Fury 30 â¬ VB

*Fox Handschuh Blitz WeiÃ 15â¬

*Platzangst Hose Gr M 50â¬ VB

*oneal Schuhe Gr 40 fast ungetragen 15â¬

*Dainese Knie und Schienbein Protektoren 10â¬

*


----------



## MucMel (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab die Preise ein wenig angepasst ....  

es ist wirkl alles einwandfrei in schuss !!! Lediglich einmal Ã¼berwienern wÃ¤r beim Morewood nicht schlecht. Alle Kratzer und SchÃ¤den sind mit angegeben !!!


**Savety Jacket Dainese Gr S Beweglicher und abnehmbarer RÃ¼ckenpanzer 150â¬ VB

*DÃ¤mpferpunpe zB fÃ¼r Fox DÃ¤mpfer 20â¬ VB

*Dirtbike Komplett Bike mit Ketzer Rahmen selbst WeiÃ lakiert 100â¬ VB

* Freerider MTB Morewood Mbuzi 2008 fast wie neu !!! 1200 â¬

*Full Face Helm Oneal Fury 25 â¬ VB

*Fox Handschuh Blitz WeiÃ 15â¬

*Platzangst Hose Gr M 35â¬ VB

*oneal Schuhe Gr 40 fast ungetragen 15â¬ (nur eine Abfahrt)

*Dainese Knie und Schienbein Protektoren 10â¬

Viel Spass beim stÃ¶Ã¶bern *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeooeN (18. Juli 2011)

Mach nicht zu schnelle Preisstürze. 400  direkt runter an einem Tag ist schon krass  der der das sieht denkt sich ja dann auch "ach lass noch was warten, da geht noch was"


----------



## MucMel (18. Juli 2011)

danke für den Tip..  nur seit grad fängts auch echt an zu klingeln  (Handy)

das Dirt bike ist so gut wie weg... sobald das Geld da ist nehm ich es raus

*smile*


----------



## MucMel (18. Juli 2011)

Sooo das Dirt Bike ist weg


----------



## MucMel (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusamen,

mitlerweile ist einiges weggegangen

Folgende Artikel sind noch kaufbar 

**Savety Jacket Dainese Gr S Beweglicher und abnehmbarer RÃ¼ckenpanzer 150â¬ VB*

**DÃ¤mpferpunpe zB fÃ¼r Fox DÃ¤mpfer 20â¬ VB*

** Freerider MTB Morewood Mbuzi 2008 fast wie neu !!! 1200 â¬*

**Platzangst Hose Gr M 35â¬ VB

*






also die Zeit lÃ¤uft


----------



## shinji_rei (2. August 2011)

Was ist das denn für eine Rahmen Größe?
Einzeln verkaufst du den Rahmen wohl nicht, oder?

gruss


----------



## MucMel (8. August 2011)

Es war die Größe M wurde gestern abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

